

PhD scam - noobSemanticist
http://phdscam.wordpress.com/

======
anovikov
It is statistically evident that the income gain arising from getting a Ph.D.
in negligible, and comes very late in one's life. Maybe it's better to do
something else. At least if you are smart enough to get a Ph.D., you can also
do a lot of other cool stuff which is all but certain to bring more cash and
fun.

